# 20-24 inch rims on 1972 Cadillac Eldorado FWD



## mynameiscash (Jan 24, 2002)

I have a 1972 Cadillac Eldorado Convert. It is FWD and i tried to put on 14 inch standards and they stuf out too far, close for would wreck the 1/4s. Anyways i would like to get a set of 20-24 inch rims, this is a 5000 lb with the majority of the weight on the two front. are wires strong enough? the tires on it now measure 28 inched across, so i dont think i will need any suspention work. anyways if anyone has ever done this to a car like this, i would like to see pics and what problems did you occur?


----------



## mynameiscash (Jan 24, 2002)

Cant anyone help me? I got the cash, just need the info thanks


----------



## BuickRivvy (Mar 1, 2005)

Wires will work, jut try to get as many spokes as possible on them.


----------



## shinin (Mar 22, 2005)

If 14 inch standards stick out too much then 20-24's will be even worse. Front wheel drive 20's might work.


----------



## mynameiscash (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah i guess, i gotta go measure the bolt pattern to the fender skirt. FWD are hella expensive, will they have prblem holding a 5000 lb car?


----------



## BAM-79 (Mar 15, 2005)

A FWD wheel measures around 3 inches, from the front side off the brakes to the outerlip off the wheel, excluding the knock off, keep this in mind and you know when it fits your Caddy.


----------

